# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Kıbrıs adanın tarihi adı alaş ya dır.

## anau

*KIBRIS ADANIN TARİHİ ADI ALAŞ YA DIR.*18 EKİM 2014 CAVUS BİR YORUM YAPIN
kıbrısBu ad, Kazak, Kırgız, Tatarca da ülke, ulus anlamını verir; Teleutlarda, büyücünün tılsımlı sözüdür. Orta Asya Türk tarihinde bir ALAŞ HAN vardır, (6/12) yüz yıllar arasında ALTI ALAŞ devletini kurmuştur; Bunun öteki adı;
DEŞT-KIPÇAKtır: Urartu  İskit Konfederasyonu. (K.Mirşan) Kazaklar 1917ihtilalinden sonra
ALAŞ ORDA devletini kurmuşlar Sovyetler 1919da bu devlete son vermişlerdir. (Hasan Oraltay, ALAŞ, Türkistan Türklerinin Milli İstiklal parolası Türkeli y. 1973)
Kıbrısın ilk adı ALAŞYA, ALAŞ ülkesi demektir; Bu adı, 1956 Gallimard baskılı, İncil Cilt Iin, Ancien Testament(Ahd-i atık)in 31nci sahifesinde okuruz.
Kıbrısa, ALAŞYA adını verenler, adaya İ.Ö.1400de ayak basmışlardır. (H. Oraltay).
Yunan tarihçileri adanın tarihi sahipleri olduklarını iddia etmek için, Yunan öncesinde adaya ilk ayak basanların İ.Ö.56 tarihinde MİNOENler olduğunu hasıraltı ederler (G.Ville, Petit Larousse 1996)
Tarihte adaya ilk ayak basanlar, Yunanlı arkeolog, Lefkoşa müzesi müdürü P. Dikaosun bilimsel araştırmalarına göre:
İ.Ö.6.000de Anadoludan gelenlerdir.(P. Demargne, Naissance de lArt Grec,Gallimard, 1964 Paris).
P. Demarge devam eder: Kıbrıs der, Kökenini, Orta Asyadan (yani Türkistandan) alan Anadolu Kültürünün devamı olduğunu gösterir.
Araştırmacı Haluk Berkmen Paristen gönderdiği mektupta E. Doblhofferin Voices of Stons adlı kitabın 231inci sahifesinde:
Kıbrıs dilinin ne Yunanca, e ne Semitik ve ne de Mısırca olduğu (yani olmadığı) anlaşılmıştır diye yazar Kıbrıs alfabesinin Yunanca olduğu iddiasına rağmen, bu alfabeyle hiç bir Yunanca metin çözülememiştir.
Ayni kitabın 236ncı sahifesinde verilen Kıbrıs alfabesinde harf zannedilen şekiller, damgadırlar ve bunlardan 25i doğrudan Ön-Türkçedirler.
Buraya kadar verdiğimiz bilgiler Kıbrısın köken kültürünün Ön-Türk olduğunu ispatlamaktadırlar. İş bununla da kalmıyor:
Yunanlılar, Afroditin Yunan Mitolojisine ait olduğuna tüm dünyayı inandırmışlar ve kendine özgü bir kültürle tarihi ayak basamamış olan Batı, kökenini Yunan kültüründe bulduğu için Afroditin Yunanlı olduğunu, göz göre göre kabul etmiştir.
İşin bilimsel yönü şudur: Aşk tanrıçası, Afrodit değil, KIBRISLI AMATHİOStur .
Bu adın Yunanca anlamı verilememektedir Her ne kadar çok sayıda yakıştırmalar ileri sürülüyorsa da;
Ortada AM+ATA+OS vardır. İki harften oluşan ilk hece, SEVGİ demektir. Latince ve İtalyancada AMARE; sevmek, AMORE aşk kelimelerin kökünü oluşturur; Etrüskler tarafından İtalyaya götürülmüşlerdir.
ATA, anlamını söylemenin gereği yok OS ise YÜCE demektir. Sonuçta ortaya,
YÜCE SEVGİ ATASI çıkar Yunancaya uydurmak için ATAnın son (A)sı kaldırılmış yerine (Hİ) konmuştur.
Demek ki, Büyük Fransız araştırmacı Pierre Demargne ve Lefkoşa Müze müdürü Dikaiosun Anadolu ve Orta Asya kökenden söz etmesi doğrudur.
Şimdilik bu kadar diyeceğiz; Daha, üzerinde durulacak olan RUM kavramı ve HRİSTİYAN ORTODOKS kültürü vardır.

----------

